# MSNBC messageboard refugee



## justmarius (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like they finally pulled the plug on that forum. To bad, I was there for a long time. Hope this works as well for me. Oh, and high everybody. (where's the spellcheck. I tend to look like a fool without spellcheck)


----------



## Emma (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## random3434 (Jul 29, 2009)

justmarius said:


> Looks like they finally pulled the plug on that forum. To bad, I was there for a long time. Hope this works as well for me. Oh, and high everybody. (where's the spellcheck. I tend to look like a fool without spellcheck)



That's ok, lots of folks on here look like fools even with spellcheck! 



*Welcome!*


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 29, 2009)

With only the shrill fringe even watching MSNBC, it's little wonder they shut off their messageboard.

Welcome to USMB.


----------



## MaggieMae (Jul 29, 2009)

justmarius said:


> Looks like they finally pulled the plug on that forum. To bad, I was there for a long time. Hope this works as well for me. Oh, and high everybody. (where's the spellcheck. I tend to look like a fool without spellcheck)



I didn't even know they had one. I knew you could post within news items, but didn't notice MSNBC had an open discussion forum. 

As for spell check, I have one provided by Google when I added it as a secondary search menu bar. It will spell check whatever you typed, wherever you typed it.

Oh, and welcome. On a scale of one to ten, this board is a 7.5 most days.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Jul 29, 2009)

> I tend to look like a fool without spellcheck)



No problem.  I usually look like a fool just discussing issues.  Welcome to the playground.  Did ya bring some toys with you?


----------



## azspots (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi all - another refugee from MSNBC (waves to marius). 

Need a nice place to play and discuss....MSNBC would get quite weird sometimes. 

No spell check, that IS a drag....but, oh well. 

Anyway.....hello and hope this is a good place to land.


----------



## Bfgrn (Jul 29, 2009)

justmarius said:


> Looks like they finally pulled the plug on that forum. To bad, I was there for a long time. Hope this works as well for me. Oh, and high everybody. (where's the spellcheck. I tend to look like a fool without spellcheck)



Try downloading Mozilla Firefox...it is MUCH faster than MS Internet Explorer, has better security and has a spell check built in.

Firefox Browser | Free ways to customize your Internet


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey, Marius, AZ, et al...

Temporarily, you will also find some of the Refugees taking shelter at...

( news.uk.msn.com/opinion/message-boards/ )

...which seems to be the one piece of the boards still on its feet; the UK segment; for as long as that lasts. They were formerly heavily moderated, although I've seen "native" commentary leading me to believe that, like the US side, their moderators have gone 'walkabout' except to deal with the worst stuff.

You'll find some of the Politics and US News folk in both the 'General Discussion' (mostly) and 'Politics' zones.

Big surprise when it actually happened, even though we had been speculating on it for over a year.

I will also insert a post into one or two of the threads over there, about this place.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 30, 2009)

we dont need no fucking spell check.....why are newcomers always pissing and moaning about what they want and need....you need to get on board....and go with the flow...that is the way we roll here...


----------



## Ravi (Jul 30, 2009)

Another refugee invasion? Maybe it's time to shut the border!


----------



## noose4 (Jul 30, 2009)

welcome.


----------



## xsited1 (Jul 30, 2009)

justmarius said:


> Looks like they finally pulled the plug on that forum. To bad, I was there for a long time. Hope this works as well for me. Oh, and high everybody. (where's the spellcheck. I tend to look like a fool without spellcheck)



Another Micro$oft refugee...  Welcome.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 30, 2009)

Greetings.... from just another refugee


----------------------------------------------
No Change, do nothing, the matra of the lazy


----------



## azspots (Jul 30, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> we dont need no fucking spell check.....why are newcomers always pissing and moaning about what they want and need....you need to get on board....and go with the flow...that is the way we roll here...



Did someone starch your shorts or something? 

Don't be such a freakin' grouch. No one complained, it was a mention. Calm down


----------



## anna (Aug 4, 2009)

glad  to see a lot my old friends and frenemys!!!   i miss msnbc too!!  oh well, we can make this board even better!!  I  wonder how long, it will take the obamaloonies, to  pull the plug on this one?? lol


----------



## PI2 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello all, made it from the other side of the pond safely.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 4, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Another refugee invasion? Maybe it's time to shut the border!



Build a wall.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 4, 2009)

justmarius said:


> Looks like they finally pulled the plug on that forum. To bad, I was there for a long time. Hope this works as well for me. Oh, and high everybody. (where's the spellcheck. I tend to look like a fool without spellcheck)



Try using Foxfire.  Spellcheck is built into the browser.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 4, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> With only the shrill fringe even watching MSNBC, it's little wonder they shut off their messageboard.
> 
> Welcome to USMB.



Hey, I watched MSNBC once.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 4, 2009)

Ravi said:


> Another refugee invasion? Maybe it's time to shut the border!



Or cull the herd to make some room.


----------



## MizMolly (Aug 5, 2009)

Another MSNBC Message Board castaway here. I didn't know what other message boards were online so I just did a google search to find this one.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 8, 2009)

Been on almost a week. Tolerated MSNBC boards for three years, The quality of the posts were no where near what is on here. Amazing what posting without dodging trolls can do


----------



## goldcatt (Aug 8, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Been on almost a week. Tolerated MSNBC boards for three years, The quality of the posts were no where near what is on here. Amazing what posting without dodging trolls can do



Loved MSNBC boards the first year, left the second year, was back on for the last year.  You're right, not a lot of quality there with some few exceptions. It's much better here. I don't miss everybody, but unfortunately most of the ones I don't miss seem to have found their way here. Can't win 'em all!


----------



## The Machine (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello all !  I  am also a recent refugee from the now defunct msnbc message boards.  the race ethnicity board to be exact.


----------



## goldcatt (Aug 12, 2009)

The Machine said:


> Hello all !  I  am also a recent refugee from the now defunct msnbc message boards.  the race ethnicity board to be exact.



I don't know you, I was on the politics board, but welcome. Life is much better here.


----------



## Vel (Aug 12, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > With only the shrill fringe even watching MSNBC, it's little wonder they shut off their messageboard.
> ...





Me too, and that was 10 IQ points I'm never getting back


----------

